# Pulled the trigger on a New Ride-- Play Deep



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I figured I would know it when I saw it and I found it. I bought this over the weekend, and pending survey and an in person inspection/ride I will be the proud owner of a Contender 35ST with Triple 300 Yamaha's.
My offer has been accepted and CI am currently waiting on the survey guy to fit me in, but to be honest the boat looks to be exactly what I want right now. lol
Here is a couple pics of the new Play Deep. Keeping her in Surfside when she get here in a couple-3 weeks.
IF you see me-- stop by and have a beverage
Thanks to all who gave me advice and a few who took me on rides of their boats--I owe you a beer or 3 :wink::cheers:


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Outstanding ride! Congratulations. Now, let's get the decks bloody!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice rig Matt! Hope all works out.
One question, the center motor, why the 4 blade? More grip in the disturbed water directly behind the centerline?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ Pretty perceptive spurg. Lol

Badass rig friendswood. Congratulations.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats Matt. Great choice.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Congrats! Great looking rig! Love all the rod holders on the leaning post.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

sweet tub, one of my favorites congrats


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

apparently contender tuned the props and that is what they recommended --or thats what I was told anyway-- thing is a rocket ship too.
Not as fast as the SCB I saw Eric in on Saturday at the dock powered by a 400!!! but it scoots for a big boat-- decent economy too


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice sled, Trip F300s, plenty of rod storage even looks like it has a pair of shadow casters on the back. Congrats!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice ride. How many hours on the 300's? How much fuel?


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Huge congrats !!!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

400 gallons 690 hours

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Congrats Matt!! She's a beauty!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

BTW nice ride Brandon and good to meet u. Thanks Ken. I am hoping to get her nice and bloody soon. I'll call u and if u can break away from all you got going on ur always welcome

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

You got the 35!!! Congrats, bad A looking boat.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Great choice bro! Glad you waited and found the "one".... Got gas money and gear 

Beautiful boat 


.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Good I have had challenges in the past finding crew members. Guys say they wanna go, but then it seems they never can. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

No shortage of rodholders on that one. Looks like its totally rigged. You don't see many with the double stack of console holders. Great power for that boat as well. Where'd you find it?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

no autopilot -- yet -- first thing I am adding
Stereo is up to snuff though so I wont be doing anything there
12 Jl speakers and 2 Subs, not sure how many amps driving them but I like my tunes-- My work cat stereo is freakishly loud too.


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful boat Matt! She looks turnkey. More pics!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sure is a sweet rig, congrats Matt!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Glad you finally found what you wanted!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice sled!
Where is she located and who is you "survey guy"?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats. Nice boat.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice. Gotta love those big 15" screens too. See you on the water.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice ride! We are #7 on the right, Reel Estate. See you down there!


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome sled! Congrats!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> no autopilot -- yet -- first thing I am adding
> Stereo is up to snuff though so I wont be doing anything there
> 12 Jl speakers and 2 Subs, not sure how many amps driving them but I like my tunes-- My work cat stereo is freakishly loud too.


 congrats matt, did you happen to be on brandons last Saturday?????


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

yes-- that was me-- btw-- nice ride you guys have there


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Looks fast bro congrats


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweet ride! Congrats 
:cheers:


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

From what I understand light with 1 person driving they will do 70 ish. With a decent load wfo is mid - low 60's so yes they go pretty good. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sick sled for sure. That girl is thirsty going 48mph


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

1 mpg with trip 300's on a 35' boat going near 50mph is actually pretty good. I'm sure under 40 you can get better 


.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

That was loaded pretty good 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

I wish I could go 48 miles on 50 gallons of fuel.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes I didn't think that was too bad either.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## mo fishing (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice ride, congrats


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Some nice eye candy. Bet you will be filling the fish boxes soon

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

You don't know me but whenever you see me eye candy will not be what springs to mind. More like how the heck did that fat nozzle get that boat????? Thanks for the compliment though. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> You don't know me but whenever you see me eye candy will not be what springs to mind. More like how the heck did that fat nozzle get that boat????? Thanks for the compliment though.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Hahaha. Awesome boat..
Gotta love the twin 15 inchers on the helm.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Matt...does that pic reflect a forward, mid and aft tank setup? Just curious looking at the fuel load, assume it drains centrif from for and mid to main...lol guess half the fun is getting to know her and what she likes


----------



## TxRedman (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like a perfect match. Congrats!

I got my first blue water taste a few weeks ago and now I got the bug. I'm a noob on the blue water but avid inshore, if you're ever looking for crew I have cash, I'm my boss and my wife hopes I'll get lost at sea so she can collect on the insurance  I'm kidding.. At least I think I'm kidding..


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

donaken said:


> Matt...does that pic reflect a forward, mid and aft tank setup? Just curious looking at the fuel load, assume it drains centrif from for and mid to main...lol guess half the fun is getting to know her and what she likes


 Contender typically builds a center tank with large saddles with individual valve, but I don't have any experience with the 35st so I may be corrected.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

mako is right I believe


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

Sweet Ride Bro!!!
I can't wait got a few more years gotta get the kiddos out of college and then I can start shopping.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks great. Love the head ache rack and all the rod holders.
If you call contender with your hull # they will give you exact specs on all your tanks including fresh water.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like a helluva ride! Congrats on the new sled!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 7, 2015)

Awesome boat!


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Heck of a fishing rig and set up great! Congrats!!!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks guys survey tommorow keeping fingers crossed she is as repd

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaJay33 (Dec 6, 2010)

Matt, that's awesome! Hope all goes well with the survey. 

Let us know if you are doing a family trip next snapper season and I'll dust off our offshore gear.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

We will

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I am not buying the boat -- its was not represented correctly-- not even close-- and as such I backed away from the table
the search continues


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

What happened?


.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

uh oh


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Not going to post in public forum. Boat was not as repd

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Understood 

Sucks but you will find one 


.


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> I am not buying the boat -- its was not represented correctly-- not even close-- and as such I backed away from the table
> the search continues


that sucks.

Sorry to hear but if there is a good side, it's that you found out before you wrote the check.

Good luck in your search


----------



## freedbaby (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW...I got all excited reading the thread and then got here. Sorry to hear that Matt.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

you and me both-- but i have another couple i am getting close on-- wont be long now i think


----------

